# PHOTO avec coordonnées GPS et heure et date incrustées automatiquement



## zags (23 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterai pouvoir prendre des photos et qu'automatiquement sur la photo soit incrustés : date, heure, coordonnées GPS (et éventuellement la "précision GPS" qui n'est pas à calculer puisque la puce GPS a cette information).

Auriez-vous déjà croisé une application de ce style ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (24 Décembre 2017)

L’appli Photo par défaut enregistre ces données dans le fichier. Veux-tu les avoir affiché en surimpression sur la photo?


----------



## Locke (24 Décembre 2017)

ecatomb a dit:


> Veux-tu les avoir affiché en surimpression sur la photo?


C'est bien sa demande…


zags a dit:


> et qu'automatiquement sur la photo soit incrustés : date, heure, coordonnées GPS


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (24 Décembre 2017)

Chez moi c’est incrusté dans la photo... bon ok c’est dans les détails de la photo.

Pour la surimpression j’ai vérifié avec ProCam ça ne semble pas y être.


----------



## Locke (24 Décembre 2017)

Sous Androïd il y a bien ceci... https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.jeyluta.timestampcameraent

Et la même chose pour iOS... https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/timestamp-camera-ent-pro/id1297200727?mt=8 ...est-ce que ça convient à notre ami zags ?


----------



## Powerdom (24 Décembre 2017)

xnview permet d'afficher beaucoup d'information sur une photo à l'impression (_dont les coordonnées GPS_) Mais cela s'affiche en dessous de la photo pas sur la photo


----------



## zags (24 Décembre 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Sous Androïd il y a bien ceci... https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.jeyluta.timestampcameraent
> 
> Et la même chose pour iOS... https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/timestamp-camera-ent-pro/id1297200727?mt=8 ...est-ce que ça convient à notre ami zags ?



C'est pas mal .... Peut-être même trop d'informations  
Est-ce qu'à ce prix là le type d'informations à afficher se paramètre ? Et si 'non', dommage que ce soit si cher ...


----------



## Locke (24 Décembre 2017)

zags a dit:


> Et si 'non', dommage que ce soit si cher ...


Euh, ça ne fait que 8.42 €, faut pas exagérer quand même.


----------

